# Photos on iPad



## Plagarma (Jan 8, 2011)

I transfered some pictures from my computer onto our new iPad. The problem is the deleat button won't take them off. Anyone know how to do it?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://tipsneeded.com/remove-delete-photos-ipad/


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an iPad.  I don't know of any Delete button / method of deleting directly from iPad.  I believe you need to add, delete, arrange photos on your Mac or P.C. and then sync iPad to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have a Mac, I sync my iPad to a PC, don't know if that makes a difference, just thought I'd put that first.

There are three ways I put photos on my iPad.
1.  Through iTunes, with the iPad synced to the PC
2.  Using my camera kit
3.  Downloading from the Internet.

Photos that I put on using the camera kit or downloaded from the Internet can be deleted directly from the iPad.  You must be on the individual picture, and the little trashcan icon appears in the upper right hand corner.  Touching that deletes the photo.

Photos put on through iTunes can apparently only be deleted through iTunes.  The little trashcan icon does not appear.

When you say "the delete button" are you referring to the trashcan icon?  Does it appear but not work?

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't have a Mac


Yep, that's your problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't know I had a problem....


Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never put a photo onto my iPad directly from the web on my iPad so had _no_ idea of a way to delete photos other than syncing to computer (Mac in my case).


----------

